# amp for two RE re12



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

I am loking for a amp to power two RE re12 in a sealed box. Im looking for one around $200. I got both subs for $97, so I dont want to spend alot. Any suggestions


----------



## funkpacket (Feb 13, 2004)

Hifonics Brutus. Good cheap power that will knock that subs silly


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

Thanks for the link I was looking around and that site has good prices on almost everything.


----------



## UnKnOwN @uDiO (May 15, 2005)

make sure its a low line brutus, those subs are only rated at 175 w rms each (250 peak) this is the thermal rating of the voice coils, u can safely run about 200-225 rms, but any more than that and you will blow them

btw i run a SX 15 in my 240 off a JL 500/1 (947 wrms) and the sx is rated at 1000, so just keep your head about it and they will rock your ride


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

Im leaning towrds a PG octane R 4.0:2 400 watts. That way when I upgrade I can use that amp to rum my components. Does anybody have any other suggestions or reasons not to buy this amp. It will cost aroun $110 shipped


----------



## UnKnOwN @uDiO (May 15, 2005)

the PG tantrum amps are great amps from what ive heard, dont know much about the rest of there lineup, but i have always used seperate amps for comps and subs, i prefer to run class D mono power to my subs and a/b for my comps. an eD nine.2 would be a great amp to power your subs and u can get it for 20% off now! then u could always pick up another one down the road to power your highs... just my 2 cents!


----------



## funkpacket (Feb 13, 2004)

edited to remove an uneducated post


----------



## UnKnOwN @uDiO (May 15, 2005)

awe man... uneducated post, we wanted to read it!


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

I also use seperate amps for my components and subs. That hifonics amp was just to much power so I was looking at a 2ch bridgeable amp tha way when I get better subs I can use the 2 ch for my comps and get a different sub amp. I just pulled all of my kicker stuff out of my car and Im instyalling it in my truck. So basically it is a temporary set up. I only bought the RE because of the group buy


----------



## UnKnOwN @uDiO (May 15, 2005)

have you looked into the eD amps? the nine.2 is a great amp for mids/highs, and would be about what your looking for to power the re12's right now, then you could always pick up a nine.1 later for a new sub setup and have matching amps! just my 2 cents tho


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

Im looking into the ED amp. Im going to a local shop that used to carry PG until they started carrying Alpine. To see what they have to say about their amps. A freind from school works there. Im trying to stay low budget on the amp because I need components and rear speakers for my truck kind of a give and take


----------



## UnKnOwN @uDiO (May 15, 2005)

too many project cars and not enough cash was y i sold my truck!

the eD is worth the investment if you go that route, let us know what you end up getting anyway and leave a review of it aswell!


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

I went ahead and got the pg octane r amp. A kid I went to school with said they were okay so I figured for that price I would try it. I installed it yesterday and havent really got a good chance to listen to it. From what I have heard I figure not to bad for $200 worth of subs and amp together I post a more detailed reveiw in a few days


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

scrappy said:


> I went ahead and got the pg octane r amp. A kid I went to school with said they were okay so I figured for that price I would try it. I installed it yesterday and havent really got a good chance to listen to it. From what I have heard I figure not to bad for $200 worth of subs and amp together I post a more detailed reveiw in a few days


Too bad, cause I was gonna recommend Avionixx amps. They are the build company for eD (but dont hold that against Avionixx, they arent associated with eD's bad business practices). You can get a nice 400 watt amp for $149 brand new on the net. I would say better than most budget Hifonics, PG, JBL, etc...


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

Ah man where were you 20 days ago I have read good reviews about the avionixx amps but could never find one that cheap do you have link or something. Thanks anyways stil havent really had a chance to listen to my system yet and I could probaly sale my pg for the money I paid for it.


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

scrappy said:


> Ah man where were you 20 days ago I have read good reviews about the avionixx amps but could never find one that cheap do you have link or something. Thanks anyways stil havent really had a chance to listen to my system yet and I could probaly sale my pg for the money I paid for it.


www.woofersetc.com has them


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

The cheapest I found on that site was 199.99 for the 400.2. Its probaly better than my pg but twice as much I actually went to that site and looked at the avionixx amps before oh well. Ill stick with my pg its just a cheap temporary setup anyways. The only bad thing about it is the cheap setup was supposed to be in my truck but I couldnt fit a decent size ported box in my car for the L7


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

Hmm, they had them on sale a few weeks ago. I know Ebay has the 400.2 for $159 or something like that.


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

okay thanks Ill check it out


----------

